# Meguiar's APC Plus



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a quick one, if I sprayed my engine bay tonight with APC+, would the engine be ok, if I rinsed it down tomorrow or would it damage the engine in anyway?

Thanks for the help


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

I wouldnt leave it more then 10 minutes myself.. Dont want it soaking into the engine bay that much..

my 2p worth


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, thats what I thought, thanks for the reply :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it would just be dried on by morning...best go for a few repeat applications if its filthy


----------

